# PR clear cast with no bubbles



## Dale Allen (Dec 27, 2013)

I managed another one that is bubble free, thanks to some vacuum and chasing.  The vac is an old foodsaver setup and the chase is chasing the last bubbles away with a wire as it is curing.
This one turned out interesting in that I made a rose cane using gold metallic and yellow.  It is difficult to see in the photo but the metalic gold in the petals shows a reflective variation when rotated that was completely unexpected.  The background is a metallic white which also adds a different shine.

I received my supplies to try my hand at Alumilite clear with this same process.  Need to build a better mold first. So much to do and so little time!


----------



## ossaguy (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow,that's really a beauty!!!

I hope you post a picture after it's a pen.



Steve


----------



## Dale Allen (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks Steve.
It really depends on if I can get the ends down to the proper size without tearing up the clay.  
This one was made with a different clay.  First to see how different it was to work with, I'm not impressed BTW, and to see if the other bubble free was a fluke or if my method is working.  Method seems OK, just need to work out the clay thickness issue!

You see, the clay measures out to more than the hardware size.  The hardware needs the ends to be at about .487".
I could round down the ends but I'm thinking it will look odd!

This method may only be a wise choice on those kits that have a lot of thickness to the blank at the hardware ends, which isn't many!


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 28, 2013)

Why are you using vacuum instead of pressure?  

I clear cast pretty frequently with pressure and never have an issue with bubbles.


----------



## Dale Allen (Dec 28, 2013)

Well, I have not yet ventured into the pressure pot arena yet.  I wanted to try other options available with what I have on hand.  This is turning into more of an addiction than a hobby so I don't want to let it get too far out of hand.
I don't put the poured mold in the vacuum, just the resin before it is poured.
Also, this probably won't work with colored castings too well but that's not my interest at this time.


----------



## Dale Allen (Dec 28, 2013)

Well Steve, here ya go.  It's a pen now.
However, as I suspected, I don't like it.  I could only get the ends down to about .510" so it is way proud of the hardware.
My estimation is that it won't last long and will be taken apart.
I like the gold roses though and I have enough for another go.:biggrin:


----------

